# White AT&T Samsung Galaxy Note SGH-I717, possible defect?



## clockcycle (Jan 12, 2012)

Discovered a hair line crack today on my White AT&T Samsung Galaxy Note SGH-I717. Took it to a corporate store and the manager told me there isn't anything he can do about it, because it isn't a known, reported issue. Well I am here to be the first. Hopefully this doesn't become a common issue and there is some sort of recourse. Meanwhile I will be posting to let others be aware of this possible defect.


----------



## ScooterG (Jan 1, 2012)

Report on the XDA thread if you haven't already. It gets a lot more views for this particular device.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using RootzWiki


----------

